# Kp45



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

First I bought a PM9. It failed to load a couple of times during the first 50 or so rounds but has been rock solid for the next 500 or so.
I liked it so much that when I started looking for something in a little bigger caliber I bought a KP4543.
I don't have to slingshot the first round to get it to load like with the PM9 and it's very accurate and easy to carry. I like it a lot but. The slide stop is real real hard to remove. The PM9 slide stop took some tapping on the back for the first 200 rounds or so and now it disassembles quite easily, no tools required. The KP45 requires that I tap the back of the slide stop and then use a flat blade to pry it out. Even after 400 rounds it takes tools to strip it down for cleaning.
Anybody else have this problem?
When I sent email to Kahr support about it I just got some bland "Different models require different break in periods" no help answer.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have owned three Kahrs and they were all a little different. The PM-9 and the P-45 were very stiff for a while, but if I lined the marks up, I could always push the pin out with the corner of the magazine base.

The K-9 I have now is older and has many more rounds through it than either of the other two, but I still have to give it a sharp tap with a plastic hammer or screwdriver handle, at which point it flies out.

I don't worry about it, as long as it comes out, and goes back in.


----------



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Linux3 said:


> The KP45 requires that I tap the back of the slide stop and then use a flat blade to pry it out. Even after 400 rounds it takes tools to strip it down for cleaning.
> Anybody else have this problem?
> When I sent email to Kahr support about it I just got some bland "Different models require different break in periods" no help answer.


Just to bring things up to date. After another 300 rounds the slide stop can now be removed without tools so I guess Kahr support was right.
Rock solid, accurate and easy to carry. I like the KP45 as much as my PM9.


----------



## mathewsman (Mar 3, 2008)

i have the same problem with my p45


----------

